# Can you recommend a good food mix....



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

We're wanting to change the food that we usually feed our mice, to something that is:

more financially viable than the current specific mouse food we currently use, 
and something that we will also be able to buy sacks of, then mix up ourselves.

we have been told all sorts of ingredients and now we're floating around with a million different ideas in our heads.

We thinking of an Oats / wheat base?

Katytwinkle x


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Your best bet is to use a mixture of oats, flax seeds, a high quality dog or puppy kibble, wild bird seed mix, millet, any whole grain food source, cooked eggs or any kind of lean meat that isn't greasy and doesn't come from the pork family (such as tuna, chicken, turkey, etc). Mice thrive on carbohydrates, and oats should be the main ingredient. Don't feed them too much of the seed mix though, some can be very fattening (such as sunflower seeds) and can make a mouse over weight. The dog kibble is a great source of vitamins and the essential things they need. Although, read the ingredients before buying it because some dog kibble carry ingredients that can be potentially harmful to mice. If you also want to add some greens in, make sure you give them a very limited amount because too much can cause diahrrea. Lab blocks work good too.

Here is a very helpful list of do's and dont's when it comes to food and mice:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=5


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah ive seen that tread a few times, i was just after seeing what other people recommended or seeing what others use. thankyou for your list tho, ill bear it in mind when i go shopping later!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use wild bird.I can get it in 20k sacks for £9.It does contain wheat which some people disagree with.I have never encountered a problem and wouldn't have much use for a mouse that was allergic to wheat in any case.That is my main food but I use a few bits and bobs and try other peoples tips.I'm just giving bread and milk a go after reading another persons thread.Some were for it some against but I thought I'd see what the mice think.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I feed a very simple diet of 70% mixed poultry grain (wheat, barley and maize), 20% dog kibble and 10% wild bird seed. Mice don't need complicated diets to stay in top condition.

I haven't had a mouse that's allergic to wheat yet, but as Sarah says I wouldn't keep it anyway.

Sarah xxx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Brilliant ladies, thankyou very much. i know that our local animal feed centre does sacks of poultry foods etc, so Im hoping to be able to pick some things up that will be suitable.  hopefully see you at Harrogate! Katy x


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Thought I would chime in an say that I feed a mix consisting of 50% rolled oats, 20% barely/rye/wheat/etc, 20% dog kibble, and 10% wild bird seed. 

I just realized mine is sort of similar to yours SarahY! :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you recomend a particular dog kibble SarahY My local store sell about 20 different kinds .


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the oats bring me out in a very itchy rash so I have to give them a miss.Dave Safe was shocked rigid that my mice had never seen an oat.I use unbranded cat biscuits geordiesmice simply because as they are small the mice can pick them up in their hands and rush off to a corner with their prize.Theres not any hard and fast rules,it's good to try things out. Pedigree chum mixer and small bite is a good size for mice but doesn't have all that complete foods do,they like them though which I view as important for their well being.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Pedigree chum mixer and small bite is a good size for mice but doesn't have all that complete foods do,they like them though which I view as important for their well being.


I use Pedigree small bite mixer. The mice go mad for it, it's always eaten first.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I use wild bird.I can get it in 20k sacks for £9.It does contain wheat which some people disagree with.I have never encountered a problem and wouldn't have much use for a mouse that was allergic to wheat in any case.That is my main food but I use a few bits and bobs and try other peoples tips.I'm just giving bread and milk a go after reading another persons thread.Some were for it some against but I thought I'd see what the mice think.


I use similar food as Sarah. In addition I try to feed a "tailored" food (do you say this in English?), which means that the mice do NOT get the same all days, it depends on their individual condition and circumstances.

Examples: 
- Pregnant and nursing does get more animal proteins ( dry cat-puppy-food) than old bucks.
- Fresh dandelion leaves are an additive for pregnant does too, since it is a traditional weed in Germany to induce milk in mothers.
- Slim mice get more fat, eg some additional sunflower and hemp seeds.
- The 4-weeks old adolescents get additional animal food. e.g. some small pieces of "Eiwaffel" (I do not know the english translation, see picture) 








for some days, after separation. It is rich in sugar and egg proteins and they love it, they start eating it at once.

Regards, Roland


----------

